# Baby boa set up



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I am getting a young boa next week and am getting things ready for it but I’m torn about what to do with the set up. 
should I just go straight for a larger set up that will last for a good while or just a tub set up? Not sure if it will just be a waste of money to go for the tub?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

My boa went straight into a 3' viv when it was a baby. Then when it was around 18months / two year old went into his current viv (approx 68" x 21" x 21"). I'm considering a larger 8' x 3' x 3' but that will have to wait until I move next year.

Personally I wouldn't use a RUB. Boa's are more prone to RI's than pythons such as Royals, so a warm air environment is more suitable, and unless you are going to heat the room where the tub will be housed to 28c 24/7 then a viv with a guarded CHE on a pulse or dimmer stat is the way to go.










This was him as a youngster doing an impression of a tree boa.

One word of warning. Unless you know the breeder there is no way of knowing how large your boa will get, even if its one of the smaller island species. Years back (mid 90's) I had a male common boa which reached the accepted average 6 feet. The boa I now have, purchased as a common is over 8'. This was mainly due to breeders crossing true red tails with commons hoping to get red tails in a smaller package... but we've ended up with commons the size of Red tails !


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Malc. I was actually reading your care sheet last night which was helpful. I had thought it might be the case so I’ll just go straight with a viv.

I am getting it from a breeder so
I’ll be able to find out about possible sizes. It will be going in my study so I’ve got space so that’s no problem.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

No worries, 

For what its worth I've always put young snakes, including Royals straight into vivs from around 5 months old and never had a problem. 

That care sheet is as basic as it comes, but it works.. Glad to hear you're thinking ahead. Its surprising just how quick they grow


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I’ve ordered a 4 foot by 18” for now so that should do it a while. Also picked up the CHE and other bits at my local shop today. Roll on next week!


----------

